# Fill up a 91 Suburban with bass



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

my 91 Suburban needs a lot of sub to fill it up with bass. Apparently a lot more than my brothers 96. I have an Aurasound NS15-992-4a in a box made to specs (F3 of 22Hz: 4.5 cubic feet with 4" Ø vent by 15" long ). In my brothers 96 powered by a Rockford Fosgate 1500 it pounds. In my 91 powered by my Boston GT28 it hits hard but not like in my brothers 96. It does sound awesome though. I want something that really pounds in my 91 so I'm thinking about 4 Boston G512-44s in a ported box. I allready have 2 brand new laying around unused so I can just get two more . What do you think ? I was also thinking about two Maelstrom 18's in a ported box . With the Maelstroms I would go with more amp (2500 rms )


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Both will displace alot of air, the Malestroms will probably need alot more box though.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

ROE :: Car Audio :: SPL :: Community

Might pop over to the sister site and ask around. Lots more people interested in making loud noise there.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I bet if you fool around with box positioning and phase, you'll find the sweet spot for what you already have.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

I got a bunch of experience with getting loud and groundpounding systems.

Send me a PM with your budget and I can get you hooked up.


----------

